# AOC RMA in India



## office_goer (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi, I am planning to buy AOC i2369vm for 10.5k. Seems to be the best 23 IPS in this price range. I called the sales phone numbers of AOC listed on their website for a few queries. Both numbers out of order. Then, I tried their service numbers, both say executives are busy and disconnect the phone.
This has really put me off.
Any experience with AOC service. Anyone?
thanks


----------



## office_goer (Sep 11, 2015)

Any experience.. Any one?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

office_goer said:


> Any experience with AOC service. Anyone?



This can help you:AOC INDIA


----------



## office_goer (Sep 11, 2015)

ROFL....how will this link help me?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 12, 2015)

office_goer said:


> ROFL....how will this link help me?



Try to RMA your AOC monitor and post your experience here buddy...


----------



## office_goer (Sep 12, 2015)

I don't have AOC monitor. I was looking to buy one. Question I am asking is how is AOC RMA in India. Should I go ahead or buy HP 22xw?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 12, 2015)

office_goer said:


> I don't have AOC monitor. I was looking to buy one. Question I am asking is how is AOC RMA in India. Should I go ahead or buy HP 22xw?



Go with HP 22fi 22" LED IPS -10,166.

Link:Amazon.in: Buy HP 22FI IPS LED Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | HP Reviews & Ratings


----------



## shijilt (Jan 3, 2016)

it will be a too late post , but someone else may find it useful.
I dont have an AOC Monitor , but I have an AOC 29" LED TV at home.
Worked fine for more than one year ,and dead.
It had reliance insurance , but even after 1 month and 20 days , they didn't service it. I have even contacted the regional service manager regarding this issue , but they seems to be not interested at all.
They always say it will be solved in two days . They keep saying it for last 50 days now....
Their service is BAD


----------

